# 2 yr old spayed female randomly starts humping. Is this normal?



## chymali (Aug 11, 2009)

My dog is two years old. She's never humped before in her life (and we've always been thankful for that). She's spayed as well.

But today, I was on my bed, and she was just snuggling up to me when all of a sudden, she gets up and starts humping my thigh. 

Of course, I stop her, push her off the bed, and demand that she sit and stay. 

Is there any abnormal reason why she would start now and not before? Do you think this is going to become a regular thing? Or does anyone know why she would do it anyways? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Dunno if your dog will continue, but...

I was astonished to see my dog humping when it first happened. I had no idea that spayed females would do this. So far it's only happened in two situations:

The first involved the vacuum cleaner. She got scared while I was vacuuming and sought solace in my roommate. LOL. 

The second involved a neutered male lab that likes to hump her and lots of other dogs/people/inanimate objects. My dog likes to give it right back to him.

As long as it doesn't become a frequent occurrence, I wouldn't worry. If it's bothersome, discourage the behavior by teaching an incompatible one, like sit.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

My spayed female has been humping since she was pup. It is usually out of excitement and it doesn't happen often now that she is 18 months old, but it happens. 

I honestly do not understand why people find the act so disturbing. Annoying, sure, and we discourage it, but it makes me laugh more than anything. I guess because it is considered a sex act and most people get a little upset by that.

Anyway, I don't think it is anything to worry about too much.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Eh, I don't worry about it too much. Belle would hump the neighbor dog when the neighbor dog was in heat. And Penny humps Belle sometimes. Lol, I don't worry about it that much, I just kinda push them off of each other. Both my girls are spayed.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

An owner told me sometimes the hormonal changes after a spay can make a dog hump. I don't think she had any kind of evidence so that's probably her theory.

But I've found that if a female is spayed before her first heat, she usually won't hump. If she's spayed after then some will hump.

Same with males. If they are spayed before sexual maturity, usually no humping. If they're spayed at 1 year old or 2 years old they sometimes even mount and mate with females that aren't spayed.

We have a group of dogs we always play with almost everyday and there is 2 males one neutered at 11 months, the other neutered at 1.5 years old. All the others were neutered before sexual maturity. These 2 will always bothered the unspayed female (by the way she's not spayed because she has a genetic defect that makes her sterile). The 11 month neutered one will mount and hump and his part will come out a little. The 1.5 year old neutered one will actually mount and knot with the female! 
All the other earlier neutered dogs don't show interest in the female.


----------



## Davidjames (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it too much either. Dogs do that when they're overly excited and do it to other dogs, even if they're spayed, to try to be the dominant dog. 

Hump happens...


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> But I've found that if a female is spayed before her first heat, she usually won't hump. If she's spayed after then some will hump.


My two are the opposite. Penny, who got spayed before her 1st heat, humps more often than Belle does, who got spayed after her 1st heat  weird.


----------

